# silver mine



## cloomis (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone have any sudgestions that would help in finding a old mine site ,hints and tip on what to look for ?this place has not been mined scence the late 1800 and has been lost to the woods ,i do know the area it is reportedly located in about 1 square mile of rough terrian in the New Hampshire white mountians .This was a small 2 man opperation.


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 25, 2009)

Ive found some offroading trails in NH with topozone.com and I remember seeing some old mines listed on the maps...

Combine that with google earth and you may get a better picture of the area, just a thought.

There are also NH mineral collecting books you can get at some stores that may list the coordinates of the location. I have one but would need to dig it up. Do you have any other info in it?


----------



## cloomis (Feb 25, 2009)

i ve got just about all of the info avaliable on the site and area ,i live here so i know the ups and down but almost all info has been lost in time, the site is small,only an estimated $37.000 was recovered from this site but that was in the 1800s and the landscape looks very different by now .


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 25, 2009)

Any idea on the town it would be located in or the county may help too. I can look it up in my book and see if I can get you the coordinates, if it is there. 

Whats the source? Silver wire, gelena, somethign else?


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 22, 2009)

cloomis said:


> Anyone have any sudgestions that would help in finding a old mine site ,hints and tip on what to look for ?this place has not been mined scence the late 1800 and has been lost to the woods ,i do know the area it is reportedly located in about 1 square mile of rough terrian in the New Hampshire white mountians .This was a small 2 man opperation.



Get a "Geologic Mineral Survey Map" from the "Department of Geology and Mineral Industries" for the area that you intend to prospect. It will list all known mines, past and present, as well as all metallic and non metallic mineral deposits for the region that the map covers.

This is sound advice, and a map well worth having. I own one for the entire state of Oregon, and gaurd it well.
You should be able to get one for your region as well. Add to that a map showing the predominant "Rock Types" and "Fault Lines" in your region, and you will pretty much have it made. 

Sincerely; Rick.


----------



## Oz (Nov 22, 2009)

Near the state line.

http://www.mindat.org/loc-6034.html


----------

